# Little Raven's 1st Bragg



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

She got her CGN today at a pet expo, she was the demo dog.
So they took the test in-front of a large crowd, while the Evaluator was telling people about the test.
They did great, someone took a Picture of Shannon & Little Ray so they may make the local papers as well.
The Evaluator told the crowd also that Shannon trained her pup all by herself.
And that they both are only 15, Shannon (years) & Raven (months).


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

YAY Little Ray and Shannon! I am sure you are very proud Brian!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

That is so awesome. Big kudos to both Lil Raven and Shannon. You must be very proud of both of them. And deservedly so!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Shannon and lil Raven. I'm sure they are both grinning along with you, Brian! Were you able to get any pics?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoThat is so awesome. Big kudos to both Lil Raven and Shannon. You must be very proud of both of them. And deservedly so!


I second that sentiment WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I might sound dumb but what's a CGN?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats to Shannon and RJ!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Not dumb at all, Missy. CGN is the Canadian Kennel Club equivalent of the CGC.







It stands for Canine Good Neighbo(u)r.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big Congratulations to Shannon and RJ.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Our test is a little different to the AKC one ours is 12 parts & don't think they do the distraction crowd test in the AKC.
Its more of a temperament test, umbrellas, cans in a bag shopping carts & rakes.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Very cool!! Congrats


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

to Shannon and Little Raven!!! What a great team they are!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

BIG congrats to Shannon and RJ!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Little_Raven (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is wonderful!! I can't wait to hear about the first performance title, it will be soon I am sure.


----------

